# Why is my maple syrup fizzy?



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been buying maple syrup from the bulk foods area at Whole Foods and I have noticed that it gets fizzy. Should I be refigerating it? I usually use it to sweeten their oatmeal, but I noticed the other day that it has a little tang to it now. Should I toss it?


----------



## momamuseskim (Oct 23, 2004)

it's probably fermenting. and that tang is probably vinegar or alcohol, or lactic acid.

no known pathogens (that will kill you) can grow sugar based liquid.

it's probably ok, but if the taste is objectionable, you should toss it.

i keep mine in the freezer. it won't freeze solid but it will stop the fermenting process.
(this is from my knowledge husband who brews his own beer and knows all about this







)


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I keep mine in the fridge and almost always heat it to boiling before using (which, for MS, takes about 20 seconds!) Try heating it and tasting it again. But it won't be harmful to you.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

nak

so the $64,000 question is, why does bulk maple syrup do this and not the kind from Safeway in the funny shaped glass bottles?

cuz darn if *mine* didn't do it too! it blew all over my cupboard.


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah i've had my maple syrup grow mold on the top, i always keep it in the fridge.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

most maple syrup bottles say refrigerate after opening....

Since pure, natural maple syrup has no preservatives in it, it will attract things that like to grow in it. It might have some wild yeasts, and that's why it's fizzy.

But like PP said, things with a really high sugar content /usually/ can't grow stuff that will kill you...but you never know, refrigerate it and re heat to serve.


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks ladies! You are a wealth of knowledge! I put this batch in the fridge and will continue to use it for cooking, but I bought some fresh to use for eating, as the other is a little too tangy.


----------

